# Post-Transplant Immunosuppression



## cmartin (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone billing for management of immunosuppressive therapy post-kidney transplant?  I know the visit codes are used for CPT, but have you found any good ICD's that help show that the visits are for immunosuppression?  
Thanks,
Connie Martin CPC


----------



## terese74 (Mar 14, 2008)

I used an encoder and put in immunotherapy and it came up with V58.69 for long term use of drug therapy, V58.44 aftercare following organ transplant and V42.0 for the kidney transplant status. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## CC5657 (Mar 14, 2008)

I work in a Nephrology office, & we use the V58.69 & V42.0


----------

